
Apple laid the groundwork for smart glasses at WWDC - elsewhen
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-glasses-hints-from-wwdc-2019-2019-6
======
pfalafel
Hopefull Apple can resist the temptation and leave the camera out.

------
beenBoutIT
They can take advantage of eyewear's rediculous margins and just start selling
Apple branded frames with built-in AirPods.

